# Tutorial



## SebiB90 (27. Feb 2007)

Hi,

wollte jetzt mal anfangen was mit Datenbank zu machen und wollte wissen, ob ihr gute Tutorials kennt. Ich mein jetzt aber nicht solche, die die allgemeine Nutzung der JDBC Api zeigt und auch nicht SQL Tutorial. Was ich suche, ist eher wie ich eine Datenbank in ein Programm sinnvoll einbinde. Z.b. wäre doch bestimmt schlau die einzelnen Datenbankeinträge in Objecte umzuwandeln und mit den weiter zu arbeiten als mit den einzelnen Werten oder? Gibts für diese Umwandlung bereits fertige Klassen/Libs/APIs oder müsste ich das selbst implementieren?

Danke schonmal im vorraus.
SebiB90


----------



## AlArenal (27. Feb 2007)

Ja gibt es. Die Dinger nenen sich OR-Mapper (objekt-relational), kurz ORM. Bekannte Vertreter sind Hibernate, Castor JDO, Cayenne, ...

Google: java orm


----------



## SebiB90 (28. Feb 2007)

Danke  
hab Hibernate mal angeguckt und das sieht schonmal gut aus.
kennt ihr vllt. ein Tutorial dazu auf deutsch? Wenn nicht, muss ich mich wohl oder übel durch die Englische Doku durchschlagen.
Und Hibernate ist ja nur nen wrapper oder? Also ich brauch noch ne normale Datenbank. Hab bisher nur mit MySQL zu tun gehabt und nen Server will ich nicht immer am laufen haben. Hab bei "Java ist auch eine Insel" von HSQLDB  gelesen. Kann man die DB benutzen ohne das ein Server im Hintergrund laufen muss?


----------



## L-ectron-X (28. Feb 2007)

SebiB90 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kann man die DB benutzen ohne das ein Server im Hintergrund laufen muss?


http://hsqldb.org/doc/guide/ch01.html#N1013D bei Server Modes


----------



## SebiB90 (4. Mrz 2007)

ich hab jetzt mal das Beispiel aus der Hibernate Documentation nachprogrammiert.
da ist das beispiel aber mit nem server. ich wollte dann das es in einer datei gespeichert wird, also hab ich dann einfach in der hibernate cfg "<property name="connection.url">jdbc:hsqldb:file:data/Datenbank</property>" geschrieben. das funktioniert auch, aber nur solange hbm2ddl.auto aktiviert ist. aber dadurch gehen ja auch immer die daten verloren.
also ich lass es einmal mit hbm2ddl.auto create durchlaufen, danach kommentier ich es aus und dann sagt er mir die datenbank sei nicht vorhanden. woher kommt das? wieso wird das nicht gespeichert?


----------



## SebiB90 (5. Mrz 2007)

hat keiner eine idee, wieso das so ist?


----------

